# solar panels & hymer electroblok



## Tony F (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi can anyone help? i installed a solar panel on my hymer 524. the panel is 90w and
controlled through a Sunsaver 6 coupled to a Fox D1 monitor.Everthing seems correct the Fox read out looks OK 14.1v but when i checked the display panel in the van the read out has gone haywire, it shows only 72ah left and a discharge of 1.4a
i have two 90a batteries that were showing 144ah before i put the solar panel on
imust add that prior to connecting the panel i isolated the batteries.


----------



## maingate (Mar 9, 2011)

You do not say what model Electroblock you have but I am assuming that it gives you the current state of your batteries.

You might have done one of 2 things, assembled the Panel and regulator in the wrong order, confusing the display in the van or you have wired direct to the batteries, therefore bypassing the electronics.

First you need to remove all wiring and start at the leisure batteries. Connect everything back up, leaving the wiring from the solar panel until last.

Another alternative is to connect your wiring to the Electroblock unit directly (instead of the leisure batteries) as it has a socket for a solar input.

I have the EBL99 unit and my panel is wired (through a regulator) direct to the batteries. I am just waiting for a decent day to connect directly to the EBL. I got the appropriate plug from Dave Newell to do this, it was only a few quid.

I have not had your problem because I have the analogue gauges on my control panel. I am only modifying mine so that I can see the rate of charge on my ammeter.


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Mar 9, 2011)

Tony F said:


> Hi can anyone help? i installed a solar panel on my hymer 524. the panel is 90w and
> controlled through a Sunsaver 6 coupled to a Fox D1 monitor.Everthing seems correct the Fox read out looks OK 14.1v but when i checked the display panel in the van the read out has gone haywire, it shows only 72ah left and a discharge of 1.4a
> i have two 90a batteries that were showing 144ah before i put the solar panel on
> imust add that prior to connecting the panel i isolated the batteries.



Hi Tony,

When fitting solar panels to a motorhome that uses an Elektroblock you should use a solar panel regulator made by Schaudt. It comes complete with all wires to connect it direct to the electroblock and charges both the leisure battery/ies and the van battery. Also after enableing the digital control panel it will show on the panel exactly how much power is being supplied to each, as well as monitoring the condition of your batteries. The digital control panel is a very sophisticated peice of kit that monitors the number of times the leisure battery/ies are charged and discharged. The value of the leisure battery/ies are entered into the panel on installation when new and must be re-entered when replacing them.
If you pm me with your email address, I will send you all the Schaudt manuals (as pdf files) for your panel and the Ekltroblock as well as info on how to enable the control panel. (That goes for anybody else if they need them).

As to your present problem.

By disconecting your battery/ies you have up set the control panel. When reconecting the batteries the panel shows only 50% of the original power as a matter of course. Thus 72ah is half of 144ah your original reading. The 144 ah reading is arrived at by taking the 90ah of your batteries times two and then taking 80% of the sum (ie 90x2=180 x 80%=144).

Check the following.
Ensure that you have not wired the solar panel incorrectly.

Then turn off all consumers ( the 1.4 amp discharge is probably due to a consumer being on, maybe the water pump?) and plug in your van to the mains, this will enable the panel to establish that a full charge exists and the control panel should reset itself. 

What ever you do please read the instructions for the Control Panel by Schaudt before pressing any buttons on said panel

Hope this helps, 

Wanderer


----------



## Tony F (Mar 10, 2011)

*Many many thanks Grand Wanderer*

Thanks again i will do as you suggest, will check it out. The electroblok in question
 is a EBL101
                Tony F
 If brains were snuff my nose would be forever blocked


----------



## Tony F (Mar 10, 2011)

*A big thank yiou Maingate*

Sorry Maingate for omitting wich EBL it is.It's an EBL101 
thanks for your response and if my depleted grey cells permit will put your advice
to good use
                 Tony F


----------



## maingate (Mar 10, 2011)

For full information for your particular EBL and solar regulators go to:

www.aireandsun.co.uk/pdf/solar_systems_and_electroblocs.pdf


----------



## Tys (Aug 12, 2011)

*elektroblock 99 Hi I would like to take you up on the offer of manuals.and thanks.Tyl*

:goodluck:





The Grand Wanderer said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> When fitting solar panels to a motorhome that uses an Elektroblock you should use a solar panel regulator made by Schaudt. It comes complete with all wires to connect it direct to the electroblock and charges both the leisure battery/ies and the van battery. Also after enableing the digital control panel it will show on the panel exactly how much power is being supplied to each, as well as monitoring the condition of your batteries. The digital control panel is a very sophisticated peice of kit that monitors the number of times the leisure battery/ies are charged and discharged. The value of the leisure battery/ies are entered into the panel on installation when new and must be re-entered when replacing them.
> If you pm me with your email address, I will send you all the Schaudt manuals (as pdf files) for your panel and the Ekltroblock as well as info on how to enable the control panel. (That goes for anybody else if they need them).
> ...


----------



## Tys (Sep 26, 2011)

*Elecktroblock*

I heard somewhere to take care knocking the power off to the elecktroblock,then restarting it,anyone got any advise.thanks


----------



## dtdunn (Jun 12, 2017)

*Hope your offer still applies,*

I eould like to take up your offer of all the info on the Electroblok   David 

(QUOTE=The Grand Wanderer;124566]Hi Tony,

When fitting solar panels to a motorhome that uses an Elektroblock you should use a solar panel regulator made by Schaudt. It comes complete with all wires to connect it direct to the electroblock and charges both the leisure battery/ies and the van battery. Also after enableing the digital control panel it will show on the panel exactly how much power is being supplied to each, as well as monitoring the condition of your batteries. The digital control panel is a very sophisticated peice of kit that monitors the number of times the leisure battery/ies are charged and discharged. The value of the leisure battery/ies are entered into the panel on installation when new and must be re-entered when replacing them.
If you pm me with your email address, I will send you all the Schaudt manuals (as pdf files) for your panel and the Ekltroblock as well as info on how to enable the control panel. (That goes for anybody else if they need them).

As to your present problem.

By disconecting your battery/ies you have up set the control panel. When reconecting the batteries the panel shows only 50% of the original power as a matter of course. Thus 72ah is half of 144ah your original reading. The 144 ah reading is arrived at by taking the 90ah of your batteries times two and then taking 80% of the sum (ie 90x2=180 x 80%=144).

Check the following.
Ensure that you have not wired the solar panel incorrectly.

Then turn off all consumers ( the 1.4 amp discharge is probably due to a consumer being on, maybe the water pump?) and plug in your van to the mains, this will enable the panel to establish that a full charge exists and the control panel should reset itself. 

What ever you do please read the instructions for the Control Panel by Schaudt before pressing any buttons on said panel

Hope this helps, 

Wanderer[/QUOTE]


----------

